# I have a question about my rew graphs.



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have now measured both left and right speakers. I think I may have a problem with my right tweeter. If my graphs look real close from low to crossover and then when it gets above my tweeter crossover the dips on the left become peaks on my right. But the left speaker is really smooth in the graph. The right is really peaky and Very jagged. Would this mean the tweeter may be out of phase? 

If I had more time I would post the graphs. 

Thanks for any blind help you could give.


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Just to let you know everything in my room is perfectly symmetrical. The speakers are setup to the 1/4" of exact from each wall. Just cant figure out what would cause this phenomenon?


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

One more question. When using hdmi and asio4all how do I get the left+right+sub so I can do a proper waterfall graph? I can get right+sub or left+sub but not stereo+sub. Thanks again 

By the way great software. Time to gain some knowledge.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Good start would be to do a near field (close mic) measurement of both speakers.


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ahh good job I will try that later. I know I point mic at speaker. Should it be aimed dead center of tweeter? And I would use the 0 deg cal file correct? Anything else I should do?


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well I used the 0 deg narrow band mic cal file. I put the mic and pointed it at the speaker just slightly below the tweeter. Is this correct? 

My graphs show nothing wrong up there. They are within +or- 1 db up at the higher frequencies. But then I had an anomaly about 60 hz. There was a big dip in the left speaker. The right speaker was pretty flat across the board. Could this be because I wasnt dead center of the midrange? 

What is the tolerance of setting up the mic? If I was 1 foot from the right speaker and 1'2" from the left could that cause this? What should my distances be for near field? 

Thanks for the help by the way.


----------



## GCG (Aug 22, 2013)

If that dip was a little higher I'd say the mfg. goofed on the phasing of the woofer and you had a drop at crossover but 60hz is low for that. Any power lines near the left speaker wire?


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

No power lines

I will finally have some time in a bit to post some graphs


----------



## randyc1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Try taking a 1st sweep a of a speaker, ..lets say right at MLP,... then swap Left speaker in the excact same spot. Graphs should look almost identical??


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well here we go I am going to try to post my graphs.


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

Well it seams as though I somehow lost my graphs where I compared the left to right speaker. The graph above is with a leather hometheater seat in place. The graphs without the seat there are much smoother in the upper registers. Man the leather seats sure play havoc. The graph above is with the right speaker and sub. No eq.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

rhale64 said:


> The graphs without the seat there are much smoother in the upper registers. Man the leather seats sure play havoc.


Nothing to worry about, unless you can obviously hear a difference. The ears are much more forgiving than a measurement mic.

Response doesn’t look bad overall, great low-end extsension, but I’ll bet it would sound better with a house curve.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## rhale64 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have just started reading about a house curve. I am going to try it. Thanks


----------

